# Custom dive ladder



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a good dive ladder? I have a glacier bay 26ft catamaran, thanks,
PV


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

Breeze Fab in Gulf Breeze built the one on the back of my boat. He was extremely reasonale on his pricing too. A guy here in Panama City quoted me 4X the amount for the same ladder. It works like a champ. With the room between the motors on a cat of that size, he could build a real sweet ladder setup.
Here is a couple pics of it. 



















Stephen


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Thanks*

We have built for several Cats


----------

